# Meetup Space Coast/Mosquito Lagoon



## PapaWhiskey (Dec 15, 2018)

Anyone down to kick it soon on a sandbar, open on dates and places just wanted to gauge interest levels. 

Only reservation I have is to be COVID Free!

Papa


----------



## rspehL (Feb 23, 2015)

Depending on the dates I would be interested...


----------



## PapaWhiskey (Dec 15, 2018)

I can do any weekend in October except 24th and 31st. I think the beer begins to chill quicker the earlier you go in October.


----------



## 29516 (Aug 8, 2019)

My new rig should be complete in late October so def down to meet up in Edgewater, NSB, Lagoon or IRL. Holla!


----------



## PapaWhiskey (Dec 15, 2018)

LEGOOO Y'all PM me your contact info and lets get her goin!


----------



## JustSomeDude (Apr 11, 2020)

Tailer Trash's Dinghy Derby is November 7th. Be a good way to support the Marine Discovery Center at the same time: The 2nd Annual Dinghy Derby | Tailer Trash Fly Fishing


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

I’d be in. I’m also attending the dingy derby. Could wear your microskiff shirt of you have one and piggy back on their event or do our own in October


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I open. Make sure you post the dates when you come up with them


----------



## PapaWhiskey (Dec 15, 2018)

I mean thats 5 or 6 of us already, y'all down to shoot for Saturday October 10? @JohnnyJazz if your rig isnt ready by then you can hop in with one of us im sure


----------



## Liam Nissan (May 21, 2020)

I like the sound of this


----------



## PapaWhiskey (Dec 15, 2018)

Saturday weather looking good, lil wind with spicy 87 degrees. Yall wanna do this saturday?


----------

